
Former Twitter Employees Charged with Spying for Saudi Arabia - kyleblarson
https://www.thehour.com/news/article/Former-Twitter-employees-charged-with-spying-for-14815126.php
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21467921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21467921).

